# Basically 100% recovered from extreme dp/dr



## AntCon (Apr 6, 2020)

Hey all, how's it going. I seen this forum years ago when I was going through DP / DR really bad. The reason why I'm back, we'll it's because I felt the need to share my story to inspire and give others hope. This sickness or whatever it sucks to the highest extent and is one of the worst things I've ever felt. But there is hope and it does get better. If you want the long story short God is great and heals everyone. If you want the long story , please read on =].

Soooo..... how it started.....5 years ago, I was living my normal life everything was going good and I felt in my prime honestly. I was 26 then and am 31 now. I was in my living room just chillin watching t.v and I started feeling weird. I never knew what anxiety was but I honestly think I was experiencing a panic attack. Not sure though. I just felt really off like I couldn't breathe well and couldn't take deep breaths. I drank a lot the night before and chalked it up to being extremely hung over. Well the next day was worse. Just felt really off and it got progressively worse and then worse and so on and so on. Eventually I started feeling like I was a spectator in my own body. The world around me looked weird. Places that I've seen before looked foreign, but I knew what or where they were. I was scared and hopeless. So I researched and researched. Only thing that came up was this horrible dp/dr thing I was experiencing. Somedays I could manage and somedays I couldn't. It was bad, to the point where I never cried really much, into I was crying every other day because of how scared and how bad I felt. My family and girlfriend thought it was weird, but couldn't understand how I felt. Doctors thought I was crazy or I had anxiety. Therapist prescribed me meds that made me feel worse. No one understood.

I went to a lot of doctors and had a lot of test and procedures done to see what was wrong. Nothing came up. The only strange thing at the time of this, that I still somewhat contribute to it, was I had fluid in both of my ears. The fluid was on my eardrum, they called it Otitis Media with Effusion. Anyhow, I got nowhere. Some days got better and somedays I felt like I was stuck like this forever. I tried so many meds and therapies to the point where I was taking 8 supplements a day and thyroid meds. It was bad, nothing was helping and I felt even worse while on them. So i stopped everything.

After about a year of dealing with it, I began to turn my focus. I used to go to church as a kid but stopped as I grew older. My dad kept inviting me and I never went. Anyhow, one day he asked me to go and I said yes. I can honestly say though it was the best thing that ever happened to me. I would pray and pray and others would pray for me too. I started building my faith and trust and growing closer to God and he slowly started healing me. Day by day as my trust and faith in him grew stronger my life got better. I will say the healing he's provided has came overtime, it wasn't an instant ok your healed, But a process. Each year I got better though.

It has now been 5 years and I can honestly say that I am basically 100% better. The reason why I say basically is because I've been 100% DP free for at least 3 years now and I only feel the DR randomly or when I'm outside some (not sure why it effects me a little when outside)... I actually just think I have wonky visual perception now. But anyway I'm proof that you do get better. I'm not saying you have to go the route I went, but if you pray and put your hope and trust in God, He will heal you. This I know. Like I said , I'm proof. He wants you to give him all your problems and issues and trust in him to work them out. And he will.

I'm not sure if I'll be very much active on here but I'll try and answer some questions if there is some.

Thanks for reading my story. I just know I needed to do my due diligence and spread the much needed hope you deserve. We all deserve. It does get better, you will get better. I promise. It will take time for some and for some it will be quicker. I really hope and pray that this does help you and gives you the hope that I once read on these forums 5 years ago. Just put your faith in the man up above and let him work it out for you.


----------



## justa24yearoldboy (May 11, 2020)

Glad you were able to recover! What about those of us who don’t believe in God?  who think too critically about what’s happening in the world and to other people (injustice, war, poverty, rape and abuse for no reason) to believe in a God?


----------

